# Straightening 9-gauge wire



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

stretch it


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use #9 wire on my Kiwi, and it is a bear to deal with. I cut it with bolt cutters, but have never had a problem with having to straighten it. I use a pay out spinner, which allows it to come off the roll without messing up. How long a section are you using?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Get yerself a 4, 1/2" angle-grinder, 'n some cut-off wheels,....

Once ya got the grinder, 'n ya see all the different wheels available, you'll find oddles of uses for it,....

I suggest ya get 1 with the 5/8"- 11 shaft,...
Real easy to find wheels for,....


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess my speed readin' ain't goin' so well,....
For some reason, I though you were _Cuttin'_ the wire, not straightenin' it,...

To straighten it, a hammer, 'n flat solid surface,...
Just like straightenin' bent nails, like we did as kids,...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bondo said:


> I guess my speed readin' ain't goin' so well,....
> For some reason, I though you were _Cuttin'_ the wire, not straightenin' it,...
> 
> To straighten it, a hammer, 'n flat solid surface,...
> Just like straightenin' bent nails, like we did as kids,...


Now with just a minute, those nails we pulled from the barn to repair the door on the house had a head (well sometimes) that aided in straightening.:biggrin2:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Just like straightenin' bent nails, like we did as kids,...


I remember that vividly in the 50's. No nail was not straightenable (sp?) It was my job to take the bent ones and refurbish them. Dad would pick up my coffee can when I had a group straightened. Times they are a changin'


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Secure one end than put the other end a drill chuck set drill to turn in a counter clock direction the wire will straighten


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Lay it on a flat smooth concrete floor, lay a piece of plywood over it big enough to cover it, and roll the wire back and forth.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> I use #9 wire on my Kiwi, and it is a bear to deal with. I cut it with bolt cutters, but have never had a problem with having to straighten it. I use a pay out spinner, which allows it to come off the roll without messing up. How long a section are you using?




What’s a pay out spinner?

I cut 36-inch wires.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

cee3peeoh said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewuHD6RJFdE




I don’t have a problem with straightening 14 or 12 gauge wires. My problem is with much thicker/stiffer 9 gauge wires.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Secure one end than put the other end a drill chuck set drill to turn in a counter clock direction the wire will straighten




Like I said, that works with my 12 gauge wire but doesn’t work with 9 gauge wire.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

ChuckF. said:


> Lay it on a flat smooth concrete floor, lay a piece of plywood over it big enough to cover it, and roll the wire back and forth.




Also tried that before. Didn’t work. Probably will work if I spend a whole day pressing on the board but I’m looking for a more practical solution.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I should probably invest the time to make my own wire straightener since I do wire straightening frequently enough. 

Any suggestion for small rollers with grooves narrow enough for 9 gauge wires? I’m not planning to make the straightener adjustable (to accommodate other wire diameters) since the drill method works fine for 12 gauge (and smaller) wires. 

The DIY straighteners I’ve seen are made for tubings so they used larger rollers (patio door rollers). The commercially available straightener is too small (made for jewelry wires).


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Bondo said:


> I guess my speed readin' ain't goin' so well,....
> For some reason, I though you were _Cuttin'_ the wire, not straightenin' it,...
> 
> To straighten it, a hammer, 'n flat solid surface,...
> Just like straightenin' bent nails, like we did as kids,...




Not practical. That would take many hours or days to pound 15 or more 36-inch wires. Also, not suitable indoors - pounding all day on wood floor or quartz countertops.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They straighten the wire by pulling thru a set of rollers.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> They straighten the wire by pulling thru a set of rollers.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlLP3Etr1Ns




Yes, I know. In post #15 I wrote about making a straightener and asked about rollers small enough for 9 gauge wires.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Wire nails come in all sizes and they straighten the wire the same way.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

A payout spinner allows the coil of wire to spin around so your wire comes off without coiling up all over the place. With short wires like what you are using, it wouldn't be needed.

Maybe if you could get 3 sliding glass door bottom rollers (in repair section of home store) and mount them somehow to a flat 3/4" piece of plywood to where two are below and one above the direction of wire pull it would be strong enough to do the job.


----------

